

Show HN: Dot – A dotfile synchronisation script - ezanmoto
https://github.com/eZanmoto/dot

======
ezanmoto
Sick of doing manual dotfile synchronisation, and not wanting to have to
install yet another tool on every new device, I wrote a bash script that does
two simple things: stores the dotfiles you specify in a git repository, and
installs dotfiles stored in a specified git repository.

I believe the most innovative part of the tool is its simplicity, in that the
dotfiles are stored in a format that still allows them to be easily traversed
and edited within the repository, particularly when [using GitHub for
storage][1]. In fact, many operations that are expected to be used rarely
(compared to storing and fetching), such as deletion, have been delegated to
GitHub for simplicity.

Disclaimer: I am [cross-posting][2] `dot` from Reddit in the hopes of gaining
more feedback. Please let me know what you think!

[1]:
[https://github.com/eZanmoto/dotfiles](https://github.com/eZanmoto/dotfiles)
[2]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3bihre/sharing...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3bihre/sharing_a_simple_script_for_synchronising/)

